# Rare old Dodge 4x4



## pyro74 (Mar 31, 2003)

I see it all the time. A 78-or so vintage yellow W350 crew cab driving around town. I know it used to be a town public works truck. A big Front 60 and a 60 or 70 rear. Just had to share.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

It sounds like a really nice Dodge. I dont see to many older Dodge's but i really enjoy looking at the ones i do see


----------



## ToolManTimTaylor (Aug 5, 2003)

Theres a couple guys in the NETDP that have EARLY first Gen w350 CTD trucks and one of them is in NEW condition  that has maybe 28,000 miles on it at best! The thing is litteraly in factory fresh condition. Me .... I want a Powerwagon so bad it hurts.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Some of those old Power Wagons were sweet.Drop a Cummins in it and you'll have one nice truck


----------



## ToolManTimTaylor (Aug 5, 2003)

She ain't too shabby either.










But I want to drop MY motor into:

1946 Power wagon DX
http://www.drivingtoday.com/aol/greatest_cars/images/dodgepowerwagon.jpg


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd take that 46 in a heartbeat.Looks a lot like the Power Wagon prototype they had out a while ago.

That first truck was on Ebay a while ago I think.Gotta love the old V-Blade


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

The old Dodge's are really nice! i'd love to have one


----------



## ToolManTimTaylor (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wyldman _
> *I'd take that 46 in a heartbeat.Looks a lot like the Power Wagon prototype they had out a while ago.
> 
> That first truck was on Ebay a while ago I think.Gotta love the old V-Blade  *


http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2002-4/13456/copy-900-675-200243212626-3-Picture 130.jpg


----------

